# egg donation at London womens clinic darlington



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello, I had my consultation at the london womens clinic in darlington and have just had all the blood tests done to see if I can donate eggs. Been told it takes about 3 weeks to get the results back, then they need to find a recpient if all is well. Has any one donated eggs or have any advice on how long it really takes to get started after consultation as Im hoping that it wont take too long to get sorted. Any advice much appreciated.xxxxxxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi,

I'm not with the same clinic as you but I am doing egg share and just coming to the end of my first cycle of tx.  It took between 3-4 weeks for the blood results to come back, I then had a match within the week!  I was quite early on in my cycle so got my protocol and drugs and had a day 21 start so it was about 3 weeks in total from the blood results coming back.  I had to d/r for an extra week to allow the recip to catch up with my cycle and started stimms last week, due egg collection on Monday.

I think it is a much longer wait for the recip than the donor as there tends to be a shortage of donors in most areas.

hth,
Yvonne xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there couly  

i have moved your post to the egg share board as you will get a better response here hun

goodluck  

xxx


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you.x not sure who I am replying to here. do I reply by clicking on reply at the bottom of the page or do I click on insert quote. Also I cant seem to find how to post . I know you click new topic but cant find it. must have been a flook befor


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

coully to reply yes you hit the reply button  

to start a new topic just on your right hand side under the red writing at top of the page, you will see some boxes + you click on the "new topic" button  

if you click "insert quote" next to someones post you will indeed quote there words  

xxx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi coully,

If you dont mind me asking how did you find the hospital?,  do you live locally to them?


We are considering oging there to egg share too but dont know if they would treat me as i am from scotland what do you think?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Tweety dont think it matters if you are willing to travel there then so be it, its a nice place + i would just e-mail them for some info, they can send you a pack out or send you it via Email  

they also do open evenings + then offer a free consult  

xxx


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Tweety just sent you a personal message about LWC darlington. Thing will treat you if you live in Scotland. Think they have another open evening coming up soon, maybe 23rd of this month.x


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi all,

I have emailed them for somw info.

I will let you know how i get on.


----------

